# Lake Garda Paddle Boat



## antjon2 (Sep 26, 2005)

Has anyone any information on the "Italia" a paddle driven ferry operating on Lake Garda? I was on the landing stage at Simeone when she came alongside, even when going "full astern" there was no smoke or steam from the stack, whilst berthed on looking through the paddlebox cutouts I could see the port paddle rotating at about 4/5 rpm whilst the starboard paddle was stationary. On casting off she went astern with the port paddle whilst going ahead with the starboard paddle confirming that they were not linked.
Any answers ?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Some info here: http://paddlesteamers.awardspace.com/Italia.htm An Italian page: http://www.navlaghi.it/ita/gar/flo/nlg_italia.html There's some photos to be had by clicking 'Gallery' on the left. Regards, Stein.


----------



## antjon2 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thankyou stein, you confirmed my suspicion that she had been re-engined regards antjon2


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope I can check this out next week, going to Lake Garda on Saturday ! I'll take along my credentials as a part time Captain of the Kingswear Castle for a visit to the wheelhouse, with luck !


----------

